

Sun’s 11-Year Cycle Caused by Dark Matter, Say Physicists - kentuckyfc
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/f61d3edfee30

======
forktheif
I'm gonna need a lot more convincing than "Thing A happens every 11 years, B
also happens every 11 years, so they must be connected, by err... quantu...
ummm electro.... nah, hmmm... ah! Dark matter"

